# eo sources



## see (Dec 20, 2010)

How does Brambleberry compare to camden grey for eos? I have some scents from camden grey and i really like them.  They seem to have staying power. I see that brambleberry has patchouli for about 1/2 the price of cg.  Anybody tried it or other eos?

How about nda? they have a good price on tea tree oil.

Thnks


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never gotten anything from BB that I did not like, including EO's, FO's, oils, butters, additives.  Overall, a great company but it's take me foreverrrrr (7 - 10 days) to receive my order and I'm a very impatient person   .  

I have ordered a lot from CG and have always received my order quickly and thought they have very good prices on their EO's and carrier oils.  But...... as the saying goes, you get what you pay for and after a lot of diligent internet searching I have some growing concerns about CG.  It is not my intent to slam the company; you can do your own investigation and come to your own conclusions.   I will continue to order from them but a little more selectively.   

I am getting ready to place a large order for EO's and have decided I am going to try a few new-to-me suppliers:  Wellington and maybe Mountain Rose or NDA.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 21, 2010)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> I've never gotten anything from BB that I did not like, including EO's, FO's, oils, butters, additives.  Overall, a great company but it's take me foreverrrrr (7 - 10 days) to receive my order and I'm a very impatient person   .
> 
> I have ordered a lot from CG and have always received my order quickly and thought they have very good prices on their EO's and carrier oils.  But...... as the saying goes, you get what you pay for and after a lot of diligent internet searching I have some growing concerns about CG.  It is not my intent to slam the company; you can do your own investigation and come to your own conclusions.   I will continue to order from them but a little more selectively.
> 
> I am getting ready to place a large order for EO's and have decided I am going to try a few new-to-me suppliers:  Wellington and maybe Mountain Rose or NDA.



Call me if you have questions on our oils - It will be a pleasure to assist you! Catherine #222


----------



## agriffin (Dec 21, 2010)

I love NDA especially for tea tree.  I've been happy with all of the oils I've received from them.


----------



## see (Dec 21, 2010)

what about essentialwholesale, anybody used their patchouli?


----------



## Dremma (Dec 23, 2010)

I always order my essential oils (as well as my herbs) order from Mountain Rose Herbs.

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/aroma/ess.html


They have an extensive selection of essential oils that are high quality, organic and fairtrade, come in 1/2 ounce to 16 ounce sizes and at good prices.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2010)

I do love Mountain Rose Herbs as well, but some of their essential oils are higher priced than other places. They do have quite a selection but for the basic ones that most people use, I would look elsewhere, like some of the places listed above.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 26, 2010)

For me it depends on what I am using the EO for.  If it is fragrance only and to be used in a soap then I tend to go the least expensive supplier as I am less concerned about adulteration.  When I am buying for therapeutic use then I buy from Oshun Supply as I find their quality exceptional.  It really does come down to what you are wanting to use it for.  There are a lot of adulterated oils out there and the surest way to discover them is by price since we don't have the lab to be able to check them ourselves.  You also need to keep in mind the grade because crops taken from different locations, days and even time of day will affect the quality of the oil.


----------

